#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 魔獸世界線上遊戲

## J.C.

這遊戲有可愛的牛獸人可以當 也有很多超酷的怪物
這是官網 可以在這邊申請帳號 下載程式 查詢遊戲內容跟介紹
http://www.wowtaiwan.com.tw/

順帶一題 我玩的伺服器是暗影之月
哀低是jcjc 薩滿一隻 公會是伊甸風情
歡迎找我一起玩

改天再來貼圖

----------


## 豹冰

目前豹家裡的電腦都跑不動 所以都跑網咖(死)~
因為比較晚玩~所以選跟JC姐一樣的那個....恩.......唯一有月的伺服器= ="
目前玩死靈法師~叫做:逆天者 目前正還在欺負嫩怪中...XD"
公測豹就會開始玩了吧~依慣例公測資料也會留著...
不過這是玻璃渣代理的.......到時候就知道了= =~
很用力的根母A新電腦中....(炸XD")

----------


## 狼魂

昨天終於學到變狼技能 
就趕快變身 試試各種姿勢和表情 XD

----------


## 狼嚎

哇哇哇!!!好棒啊XD(筆記ing)
不過狼好像淡了一點= ="

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好棒的感覺喔~
不過味什麼狼是透明的阿@@"

----------


## 狼魂

因為wow設定靈魂會比較淡一些
而技能就是變"靈魂之狼"
所以狼本身會呈半透明
也因為這樣  要拍照時
還要找場地和調角度位置
不然會很不清楚

----------


## 快樂狼人

要看清楚狼還有另依個方法~職業玩"獵人"

因為有可以抓動物作為寵物的技能~所以直

接抓一隻狼就好啦^^

只是因為獵人遠距武器近距離將無法發揮效

用.所以除非你真的愛好動物.就完"獵人"吧><

怪了...這捨時便網路遊戲討論版了0.0

----------


## 狼魂

> 要看清楚狼還有另依個方法~職業玩"獵人"
> 
> 因為有可以抓動物作為寵物的技能~所以直
> 
> 接抓一隻狼就好啦^^
> 
> 只是因為獵人遠距武器近距離將無法發揮效
> 
> 用.所以除非你真的愛好動物.就完"獵人"吧><
> ...


不行阿=  =你抓一隻狼是可以
但是他不會照你的意願擺姿勢給你拍阿  囧

----------


## hosun

香港也是玩台灣伺服器，所以可以一起玩。

等我來用牛角醫療你啦！

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 因為wow設定靈魂會比較淡一些
> 而技能就是變"靈魂之狼"
> 所以狼本身會呈半透明
> 也因為這樣  要拍照時
> 還要找場地和調角度位置
> 不然會很不清楚


像這個時候就可以大聲喊

/yell 請不要把我當透明 ~~~>_<~~~~

變成狼跑步之後好像會比較 lag

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

既然這邊有貼圖的話就不另開文章囉

----------


## 豹冰

在魔獸世界裡等級其實是超乎想像的重要哩.....
各職業每2個等級都有新的技能 而每個既能等級越高...威力就差越多........
但另一個角度來看...技能的搭配與使用更重要......
故...WOW的等級雖然是繳色強弱很重要的指標 
但是玩家的操作更重要喔~
(謎:人家問好不好練 你講這做啥= =?)
(豹:咦= ="是喔....好吧...)
有OLG經驗的人來玩....一個月攻頂不是問題啦~
頂60級 公測3天豹就20了...更有人30+了.....
所以可以算是很好練啦~
但是~練太快就失去玩魔獸的樂趣囉~:P
不過...台灣玩家的虛榮心都很強.......(小小聲...)

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

第二貼.....

----------


## 幻貓

我也是牛頭人~德魯伊一隻
名字就是「陰影」這個rp角色的名字~
〈迷：你賣什麼關子啊？浪費時間‧‧‧‧〉
〈幻：管我~《逃》〉
目前3等，要去那裡找大家呢？《奔回》

p.s.暗影之月  好像人很多‧‧‧我有點擔心我的電腦承受不了‧‧‧

----------


## J.C.

貼圖貼圖....

跳舞的牛牛




美麗的梣谷風景


怪也會偷偷睡覺...


封測最後一天的屍骨遍野


五百級精英 黑龍公主







大陸特有的中華小神龍寵物
只有抽獎才有 kovu竟然抽到一隻




--
幻貓 只要你晚上會上線 我就會找你的

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

在來死亡也不忘照相

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

這是塔倫米爾 的夜景 拍的不是很好啦 因為當時附近有聯盟的再鬧村 ^^"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

大陸版的介面好像不太一樣齁?
有點好奇XD

貼一下我照的~技術不太好就是YTZ\...
跟寵物一起游泳~

----------


## J.C.

介面不一樣是因為使用了UI的關係
那是一種插件程式 能讓介面產生更多方便的功能
這也是WOW跟其他遊戲不一樣的地方 設計插件都是合法的 不是外掛
能讓一些遊戲原有的功能更加方便

目前我用的是big foot 大腳插件

----------


## sanari

身為獸的一份子
為了練功...不得宜不殺狼人
不想打也不行
一路過他們就來撲我
唉...

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

便成小小暗黑啦

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

最新突變的部落蝙蝠 XD

----------


## 幻貓

官網說二十級可以變身貓型態
到底是「豹型」還是真的「貓型」啊？
牛德16級~加油~

第二問：德魯伊要練什麼法術會比較強啊？
開始感到「憤怒」這招有點不好用了‧‧‧施法時間長，攻擊力也普通
有那些不須施法時間的法術啊？如月火術？

----------


## J.C.

是變成獅子...還帶角

得魯依是兼具戰士(熊) 盜賊(獅子) 治療者的職業
所以看你要走哪一種戰鬥路線 不過基本能力都要學是比較好的

我是學會星火之後 用星火代替憤怒 因為施法時間長 所以都是在拉怪時使用
有時候配合荊棘術把怪定住 然後用憤怒轟
我個人偏好用獅子 比較快 所以都是先隱形然後背刺 
不斷的殺就是 血少就恢復人型補血
遇到多隻的怪就變熊打
小德唯一可以瞬發的攻擊法術就是月火而已
另外天賦別忘了點啊

----------


## 鳴龍

德魯依看起來好像很好玩的樣子說~~
有點想練一之說~

----------


## 幻貓

謝謝jc~
不過荊棘術好像用憤怒大過後效果會消失耶~
獅子啊~好吧，雖然我比較喜歡貓~
錢去那裡賺？目前一金二十銀，好慢~
先問好，段考完回家馬上飆魔獸！

----------


## J.C.

作任務就會賺錢
如果你有學剝皮或採礦 錢會比較好賺
覺得錢還是少 打怪時可以撿的東西就盡量撿 賣一賣也是積少成多的
到40級以後錢會越來越好賺 灰的爛東西有時候竟然也有一金的價值  =口=

----------


## 凯伊 凯斯特

在影牙城堡裏面有很多這樣的狼人拉，有很多居然還是那個阿魯高的孩子.......(名字是阿魯高之子).......不過感覺WOW中的狼人形象不好看哦，還是祖爾格拉布中的那個老虎人帥帥.(被他踢死N次)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

在貧瘠之地好難打到寶阿@@"
掉寶率不高 不過掉的東東賣的價錢還算可以就是了XP"
上次好不容易存到一金 馬上就跑去買工會徽章了XD"
工會徽章穿上去超好看的說~~~XD
(下擺下擺~~~)

----------


## 鳴龍

> 在貧瘠之地好難打到寶阿@@"
> 掉寶率不高 不過掉的東東賣的價錢還算可以就是了XP"
> 上次好不容易存到一金 馬上就跑去買工會徽章了XD"
> 工會徽章穿上去超好看的說~~~XD
> (下擺下擺~~~)


貧脊之地的保很多阿~出去一趟6,7樣綠裝帶回家~~~

----------


## 幻貓

二十級了~
變身獅子爆強，瞬間藐殺‧‧‧
嚇到我了‧‧‧

----------


## 鳴龍

> 二十級了~
> 變身獅子爆強，瞬間藐殺‧‧‧
> 嚇到我了‧‧‧


我的法師24即被順秒,我也被下到了說=="

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

最近的新圖片

----------


## J.C.

這是20人高級副本"組爾葛拉布"裡的boss
有虎獸人跟豹獸人喔 還蠻強的感覺 (當然不是我在打 那是kovu在大陸的wow拍的)




一次遇到兩百隻豹 XD 就團滅了
特地把亮度調高 豹才看的比較清楚

----------


## 幻貓

兩百隻豹‧‧‧那要怎麼玩啊？！
三隻同等級打我我就穩死了

還不錯，組到一個小隊
一個60級盜賊跟26級牧師解影牙城堡跟哀嚎洞穴的副本
超賺！五個包包50個格子一下子就滿了，我的錢也暴增4金！
過程不超過兩小時，相對於自己慢慢打已經快很多了！

感謝他們的幫忙~那天我60級也要跟各位大大一起玩副本！喵！

〈天音：但是這是不可能的吧‧‧好遙遠的目標啊‧‧〉

----------


## J.C.

貼一張惡搞圖片....害我好想也創一個這樣的工會啊....XD


目前我只有週末假日晚上玩 工會是伊甸風情(更小的工會 但都是遊戲中認識的朋友)
60級 現在兼賣寵物貓跟寵物兔 = =+ 想要買的可以跟我訂購喔 XDDD

----------


## 幻貓

問~如何截圖~
感謝JC大的貓~謝謝XDDD
期待已久了！！

----------


## J.C.

在遊戲中按下"print screen sysrq" 鍵就可以了
圖片存在wow遊戲資料夾的screenshots裡 是tga檔案
最好用繪圖軟體打開 縮小存成jpg檔 tga檔很大的

----------


## 幻貓

貼圖萬歲XD~


同樣是貓科動物！XDDDDDD~

野疆貼圖服務還真是好用~^^b

----------


## J.C.

剛好要抓到兩隻一起伸懶腰的圖片真不簡單
好圖一張! 如果可以裁切一下把多餘東西去掉就更好囉

----------


## 幻貓

修改囉~
即時按下鍵盤拍到~哈~


對了，今天玩魔獸組到一位叫做「別西卜」的不死族法師
他看到灰貓後就問：「是不是JC買的？」
當時嚇到：你們認識？！
一問之下才知道原來是同公會~哈哈~
原來JC大現在在轉買寵物賺錢啊~嘻嘻XD

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

最新WOW的照片啦!!

----------


## 契

翻資料的時候剛好看到...

Primal Blessing set:

塞卡爾之握 
主手
傷害72-135 速度2.20 
(DPS 47) 
+13耐力
增加爆擊率1%

副手： 
婭爾羅之握
副手
傷害41-84 速度1.50 
(DPS 41.7) 
有機會於擊中敵人時射出55-85傷害的暗影箭 

套裝效果
擊中時可能-*受到祝福，12秒內攻擊強度+300 (外加變身!!!)*

能收到這套裝，我死而無憾啊啊啊~~!!! Orz~

----------


## momo

好象都是在祖爾格拉布收的吧?打虎王BOSS跟豹女BOSS?記不太清楚了~不過原來可以變身啊XDDD真不錯

----------


## 狼狼

變聲有時間限制吧。還有冷卻時間。變聲限制=5分鍾？冷卻15分鍾-1小時？

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

又貼心照片嚕... (這次是狼王的)
這三張是去 影牙城堡 單刷副本 照的....
不是我想去欺負他們呀... 都是為了材料

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好帥的狼王~~
為什麼WOW沒有狼人族阿....Q口Q"

----------


## 水靈凱

不過~~要說壞消息嘛~?
魔獸的狼人沒有！沒有！！
沒有尾巴！！！！（倒地）

----------


## LSI狼

也來貼幾張

----------


## LSI狼

再貼個人認為比較有趣的

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我抓到了XD
專程殺去暮色森終於有成果了!!!XD
雖然等級差很多...(他23...我31....)
要專程帶去練...
但還是很高興咧XD
原本想想給他叫鬼嚎啦...
不過最後還是取別的名子

猜是什麼XD



原本這麼大隻....

抓完變這麼小隻....YTZ\

疾風XD


結論....雖然很帥...但是沒啥動作....而且走路拍咖@@"

----------


## J.C.

恭喜你啦
稀有精英都是八小時才出一次呢
魯伯斯果然長的比較凶狠 走路掰咖是啥意思啊? @@

薩仔怎麼不抓抓貓科的 攻擊速度比較快喔 (防禦稍差)
狼是能力都比較平均的啦

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 恭喜你啦
> 稀有精英都是八小時才出一次呢
> 魯伯斯果然長的比較凶狠 走路掰咖是啥意思啊? @@
> 
> 薩仔怎麼不抓抓貓科的 攻擊速度比較快喔 (防禦稍差)
> 狼是能力都比較平均的啦


謝啦XD
就走路一拐一拐的@@
去奧格瑪找騎狼的衛兵就會知道啦XD

只抓狼XP"
因為狼很帥~(爆)

從去年看到鬼嚎後就一直肖想這種狼了XD"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

演出者:
薩德
(我其中一隻小隻的XD)
伺服器:
暗影之月

跳舞真的好可愛唷XD

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

又有新照片啦...

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

德魯伊-野性型可變身6種-虎頭人
觀看
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...=druid&pl=true

是我碰巧找到的...
但是德魯伊不是不能使用拳套變身???
我仔細看變身有[獸群領袖]和[變身型態]
真是搞不懂...
真的有變身6種變身型態?...等待官方出公開再說...

1.熊形態
2.水生形態
3.貓形態
4.旅行形態
5.梟獸形態(平衡型需要30點)

----------


## 晃太

這不是真的變身....
這是模組
可以借由模組來修改獵豹型態 就變成所謂的虎人

這個虎人 是在後期的復本裡的一隻怪
有些德魯依看了很喜歡 改來自己爽

模組是只能自己看到 別人看你 還是獵豹一隻

----------


## LSI狼

再來補貼一些~^^~

----------


## LSI狼

ZG多去幾次打虎王跟豹王也可以過過乾癮~~

但是請小心，虎王的AE很痛，豹王要小心被MARK = =

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

新增兩張圖片 !!!

----------


## J.C.

組爾葛拉布的豹王
之前拓荒時團仆拍的 現在打已經很順啦

----------

